# Suggestions Please.  Low level hike 2 ot 3 hour loop Waterville region



## Vortex (May 11, 2007)

I love to do Welch Dickey as a nice 1/2 day lunch round trip hike.  My son does not want to do it  tomorrow casue he thinks the Rocks could be slippery.  Might be right.
 Silent Cal my son and I did it in the Rain and sleet a few years back.  Still on my sons mind. Anyway. I would like to get a 3 hour loop in without alot of elevation so I stay out of high up snow for his peace of mind.  I'll be in Campton. any thoughts we be apprecaited.


----------



## David Metsky (May 11, 2007)

Greeley Ponds, from the Depot Camp trailhead.  Go up the Livermore Road, take a left onto the Greeley Ponds trail.  

When you get back to the Livermore Road there are a few small side trips that are quite interesting.  My favorite is the Big Trees trail, just about .2 miles each way.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (May 11, 2007)

It's not a loop but if the views are good to the South I'd consider going up South Tripyramid Slide just high enough to view the Lakes  South Facing Slide should be snow-free.  Above the slide is another story.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2007)

Thankx.


----------



## MarcHowes (May 11, 2007)

You can always do Noon peak which is on the Sandwich Mtn trail, its about ~1500 vertical, and if you are feeling frisky you can always go up to Jennings (2000 vert) or even sandwich (2500 vert). A loop can be made by going past Noon peak and reaching the jct before the spur trail to Jennings peak (about 1800 vert), then descending on the trail to the left.

I don't remember anything particularly slippery or nasty on this trail.


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2007)

Yea, Dave has a great suggestion. Just head into Greeley ponds area and there are lots of side trails and the ponds are great. Waterville Cascade is another short option, but perhaps too short.


----------



## threecy (May 12, 2007)

You can also hop across the ridge and do the Squam Ridge (Morgan to Percival)...or drive down the road to Cardigan


----------



## Vortex (May 14, 2007)

I like the Cascases at Waterville. thats just  a nice little stroll.  I did Welch Dickey.  My son basically did not want to go. 
 I was the 1st in the lot, 2nd to finish the loop.  Started at 8 out at 10.30. Carried alot of wam weather gear expecting it to be cold on top.  I did the hike in shorts and a t shirt the entire way.  Stated at 48F up top low 40's very warm at the bottom and a full lot.  One guy flew past me with just a pouch no pack. He made a better choice.  Still fun. Not worthy of a trip report, but nice to get out.  Clear sunny day.


----------



## SilentCal (May 14, 2007)

Hi Bob,  

How about taking the Livermore Trail, Old Skidder Trail, Flume Trail, Greeley Ponds trail Loop.  Nice woods walking and nothing too tough.


----------



## Vortex (May 14, 2007)

I'll add it ( old skidder) to the list. Thankx silentcal. Have not done that yet.


----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2007)

Bob, you're from Nashua. Just hang out with the party kids behind the mall & wander around Mine's Falls Park for a few hours....


----------



## Vortex (May 15, 2007)

I actually do walk in mine falls alot.  I jog there sometimes.  My son has track and CC pratice there sometimes.


----------

